# Baby bun Harvey



## Binkybun123 (Aug 19, 2017)

I am sorry this is so long. I lost my bunny Harvey 5 days ago and am completely heartbroken. Harvey was just 12 weeks old. I can't get my head around that I only had him for 5 weeks because he has made such an impact in my life and I will always remember him. I honestly feel that I've lost my baby who I loved more than anything and he meant the world to me. I have dealt with the death of pets before, two dogs, one which was 12 and the other 14. This was extremely upsetting and I was left sad and lonely for a long time (particularly in the second case as I was only a kid when the first one died). It is so unbelievably different with Harvey though, he was only a baby. I feel like ultimately how I eventually accepted and could move on from the dogs was that I knew they lived a good, long life. Harvey never even got to eat a carrot. He was also my first pet that I bought myself, researched everything and organised everything. He was my pride and joy and I just adored him. How can I accept his death? He brought me so much happiness and all I wanted was to be with him, cuddling, playing and just watching him. The love I had for him was overwhelming and even at times I felt exhausted from worrying about him and trying to make sure I was doing everything absolutely right. He was just the cutest little guy, affectionate, curious and also mischievous! I'm terrified that I went wrong somewhere. I brought Harvey to have his vaccination for myxomatosis and vhd last Saturday then less than 24 hours later Harvey had stopped eating and pooing and kept sticking his back legs out to press his belly on the ground. I brought him straight away to an emergency clinic where he was diagnosed with GI stasis and they wanted to keep him in overnight. It was the worst night of my life with hardly any sleep but I thought I was doing what was best for him. I called to check on him and they said things were going well. When I collected him at 6.30 in the morning the vets/nurses were delighted and I was told everything is normal again he's been eating and pooing but just that his temperature was low so to keep him warm when I got home. It was like I got back a different rabbit though, he looked so sad. He was in a room on his own when I first saw him, in the carrier I brought him in. I know this is not where he spent the night but why did they not put blankets or a hot plate in with him when they knew his temperature was low? He was ok and sitting up and when I opened the case to pet him when we got out to the car he climbed onto my lap and I picked him up and cuddled him the whole way home with him burrowing into my jumper. By the time we got home he had gone limp and I only noticed when I put him down. No vets were opening for another half hour and I didn't know what to do. We rushed up to the vets to wait for it to open, only when it did the receptionist told me that there was no vet in till 12.30 and to go to another clinic that was opening at 9. I felt we were so let down. Harvey died in my arms on the way to the other clinic. It was the saddest moment of my entire life. I'm glad I was with him but I just don't understand what happened. I went into the other vets just in case but he told me he was gone. I went home and just sat in my room with Harvey for so long just holding and kissing him. I adored him so much and I would do anything to have him back. I will post a picture of him when I'm on the laptop tomorrow.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 19, 2017)

So sorry for your loss. It breaks your heart whether they've been with you a long time or a short one--just not easy. Rest in peace little man and binky free.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Aug 20, 2017)

Words can't express how sorry I am for your loss. I feel like crying after reading your story. ((Hugs))


----------



## Binkybun123 (Aug 20, 2017)

Thank you both for your kind words it means a lot <3


----------



## Aki (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm really sorry for your loss. I really feel for you, because the first rabbit I lost was also too young to die, he also suddenly got GI stasis and he also died while going to the emergency vet (it was a Sunday, go figure). It took me a long time to recover and I still feel horrible whenever I think about it. 
Just for future reference, in case you decide to take another rabbit, was harvey maybe vaccinated with Nobivac? This is the new vaccination most vets have, because 'power of oppression of the big labs' and it has caused quite a few problems. I personnally know a dozen of rabbits who died after it (generally of stasis or from a resurgence of a past illness but stronger - the victims were mostly very young or older rabbits) and there was a pharmaco vigilance report on it a few years ago. The vets will all tell you they never heard of a problem with it because they generally refuse to recognize there is a link between the vaccine and an illness, pretending it's coincidental and thus not reporting it, but this vaccine was advised against by the main rabbit society in France (both of the president's rabbits died suddenly a few days after getting this vaccine). I refuse to vaccinate with it and ask for another one when I phone the vet to schedule the appointment (dervaximyxo and lapinject/cunicare are safe, have been used for a long time and offer a satisfactory protection). Vets often ask me why looking a bit annoyed and I tell them that I don't trust and don't want the nobivac and that it's final. They often make you pay for the box, as vaccines come in box of ten but considering a vaccine's real cost is around 0.90 cents it doesn't make a big impact on the global cost.


----------



## Binkybun123 (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks for your reply Aki I'm convinced it was the vaccine. Very sorry that this happened to you too I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. It's crazy to think I actually paid for my poor Harvey to be injected with this  I don't know the name of it yet I've requested via email and telephone all the details of the vaccination he received the name, batch number, dosage and manufacturing date. Surprise surprise I still haven't received this information. When I was on the phone to the vet though he did say he would like to send a report to the manufacturer including all the details of Harvey's care in the emergency clinic. I suppose that's something. If this could prevent it happening to another rabbit then the deaths are not for nothing


----------



## Skavatar (Aug 23, 2017)

sorry for your loss, very cute bunny.


----------



## Binkybun123 (Sep 8, 2017)

Aki said:


> I'm really sorry for your loss. I really feel for you, because the first rabbit I lost was also too young to die, he also suddenly got GI stasis and he also died while going to the emergency vet (it was a Sunday, go figure). It took me a long time to recover and I still feel horrible whenever I think about it.
> Just for future reference, in case you decide to take another rabbit, was harvey maybe vaccinated with Nobivac? This is the new vaccination most vets have, because 'power of oppression of the big labs' and it has caused quite a few problems. I personnally know a dozen of rabbits who died after it (generally of stasis or from a resurgence of a past illness but stronger - the victims were mostly very young or older rabbits) and there was a pharmaco vigilance report on it a few years ago. The vets will all tell you they never heard of a problem with it because they generally refuse to recognize there is a link between the vaccine and an illness, pretending it's coincidental and thus not reporting it, but this vaccine was advised against by the main rabbit society in France (both of the president's rabbits died suddenly a few days after getting this vaccine). I refuse to vaccinate with it and ask for another one when I phone the vet to schedule the appointment (dervaximyxo and lapinject/cunicare are safe, have been used for a long time and offer a satisfactory protection). Vets often ask me why looking a bit annoyed and I tell them that I don't trust and don't want the nobivac and that it's final. They often make you pay for the box, as vaccines come in box of ten but considering a vaccine's real cost is around 0.90 cents it doesn't make a big impact on the global cost.




Just wanted to let you know it was Nobivac that he had. Thanks again for all the info!


----------

